# Port Bandwidth Calculation in Java



## sachin_kothari (Mar 3, 2008)

A friend of mine needs help in his project. He is doing DDoS Detection and Prevention as final year project. There are various ports for various services running on the system. He needs to calculate the bandwidth on all individual  open ports of the system. How can he do it? A sample code, if availabe would be appreciated.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 13, 2008)

Atleast some one tell me if it is possible or not?


----------

